# Feedback on J. Meyer's "The Lord's Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship"



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello.  I borrowed this book recently to reflect on as I am doing a study on worship and I want to get some insight into the ideas behind "covenant renewal worship". I am hoping there are a few of you well studied gentlemen (and ladies) who can offer me some insights and things to consider as I study these issues.

Thanks in advance,
Beth


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2008)

Beth -- This thread may of interest:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/covenant-renewal-worship-21106/

For what it's worth, I agree with Rev. Winzer, Traci and others who expressed their objections/concerns about covenant renewal worship.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 28, 2008)

I would also recommend Tim Wilder's analysis in that thread, except that I would disagree with his assessment of Kline, whom the FV covenant-renewal people despise. 

I have read Meyers's book. He makes as good a case as can be made for his position. But Winzer is right. The history of salvation has moved on since the Old Testament. The OT types have a different signification now than they did then. Temple worship is no longer in effect, since the object of the temple worship has come. We now commemorate that accomplished work of Christ. The only times that sacrifice is mentioned in the NT are in a general way, in order to refer to Christian worship in a general way (Rom 12:1-2, for instance). It is part and parcel of the Federal Vision, and arguably the most important part.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 28, 2008)

[thread derail] Lane, it is not true in all cases and connections that the FV despise Kline. An FV advocate expressed to me that the connection Mr. Wilder draws between Kline's and Jordan's _hermeneutic_ was accurate and acceptable to him.[/thread derail]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for linking to the older thread. I did gain some insight from it. Does anyone know of any other source of discussion, articles on this as far as critique? 

Beth


----------

